# Post skip Luffy vs Hakuba



## Luis209 (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you think Hakuba would win against Luffy? 

Both are bloodlusted and the fight takes place at Sabaody.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 16, 2014)

I would rather give the benefit of the doubt to Luffy, but I can see it going the other way as well.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 16, 2014)

In my opinion ? lolnope .


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 16, 2014)

You think that guy who Rebecca could react to has a chance against Luffy? Nice try.


----------



## Bitty (Jan 16, 2014)

Luffy high-diff...._*just speculation*_ on the fact Hakuba is 2 times stronger than Cavendish & Cavendish himself is no pushover. If Hakuba can maintain that crazed blitz state for long periods or Cavendish had better control, he may push him harder.

gonna repeat this. the argument "Hakuba failed to ko Becca or Becca reacted" is a desperate one. Becca who was trained by Kyros in CoO all her life & is her most developed skill & had the benefit of being in the ring with 20 fighters against a crazed mad man who was just slicing up anything & everything in short burst, not even really focused on her. She dodged an attack that Bart couldn't see & was acknowledged by Sabo, by a hair(& still was briefly knocked out). I don't get it...does that make her closer to Hakuba all of sudden? No, she's still fodder to him. Had this been 1v1 or had Cavendish not fallen asleep she'd still be lolstomped with the utmost difficulty.
Jinbe survived an attack from Akainu.
pre-skip Zoro & Sanji survived attacks from Enel, Kuma, & Oars Jr.
pre-skip Smoker survived an attack from Hancock.
come on people.


----------



## trance (Jan 16, 2014)

Luffy wins. Massacring fodder is nice and all but still not a reason to think he can beat Luffy.


----------



## Rob (Jan 16, 2014)

Why the fuck are people making Hakuba match ups? 

Seriously, what the hell is the point? 

All we know so far is that he is fast, and that he can sweep a few fodder. 

Hell, fucking Kaku can do that shit. 

We need to see him go against an opponent that is actually strong, in order to place him anywhere.


----------



## Magician (Jan 16, 2014)

What RLR said.


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 16, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Hell, fucking Kaku can do that shit.



Kaku would get murked.


----------



## tanman (Jan 16, 2014)

Cavendish alone should be able to push Luffy to high difficulty considering he seemed to be on par with Chinjao. With Hakuba, it's reasonable to think it could go either way. At least with what we've seen of Luffy.


----------



## Rob (Jan 16, 2014)

Doflαmingo said:


> Kaku would get murked.



Kaku can murk you.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 16, 2014)

Luffy high diff.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 16, 2014)

> Cavendish alone should be able to push Luffy to high difficulty considering he seemed to be on par with Chinjao. With Hakuba, it's reasonable to think it could go either way. At least with what we've seen of Luffy.



If Cavendish can push Luffy as far as high difficulty then it isn't really reasonable to think it could go either way, considering Hakuba is twice as strong as Cavendish. Twice as strong is a huge gap. If Cavendish is close to Luffy, Hakuba would almost assuredly be stronger than him; but if Hakuba isn't stronger, that means base Cav is also a substantial amount below Luffy. Either of these things will have to be the case unless Oda's "twice as strong" was just a very awkward way of saying the gap is more than trivial and doesn't really mean to indicate a large difference in combat power.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jan 16, 2014)

I think Hakuba depending on his origin will be portrayed as ahead of M.Trio level fighters. Form seems temporary so when it comes out it will played up as a major threat to almost anyone in the vicinity. Otherwise why introduce this special form if it's just another Jinbe/Vergo level character.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 16, 2014)

We don't know much about Hakuba nor do we know much about Cav, therefore; this is pointless. 

Want my opinion? Hakuba got this


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 17, 2014)

Luffy mid diff.


Coruscation said:


> I would rather give the benefit of the doubt to Luffy, but I can see it going the other way as well.


Why bcuz he blitzed a bunch of fodder? Even rebecca dodged him and she got owned by base Luffy. Hakuba needs to show me some more feats b4 we can say he can go against luffy.


oOLawlietOo said:


> We don't know much about Hakuba nor do we know much about Cav, therefore; this is pointless.
> 
> Want my opinion? Luffy got this



My opinion exactly


----------



## Shinthia (Jan 17, 2014)

What Rob said


----------



## blueframe01 (Jan 17, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> If Cavendish can push Luffy as far as high difficulty then it isn't really reasonable to think it could go either way, considering Hakuba is twice as strong as Cavendish. Twice as strong is a huge gap. If Cavendish is close to Luffy, Hakuba would almost assuredly be stronger than him; but if Hakuba isn't stronger, that means base Cav is also a substantial amount below Luffy. Either of these things will have to be the case unless Oda's "twice as strong" was just a very awkward way of saying the gap is more than trivial and doesn't really mean to indicate a large difference in combat power.



Luffy was treating Cavendish as nothing more than a mere nuisance when he went around trying to kill him. I think its fair to say that a serious Luffy would probably mid-diff him. 

Also, is the part where "Hakuba is twice as strong as Cavendish" even true? I dont remember reading it anywhere


----------



## Shinthia (Jan 17, 2014)

blueframe01 said:


> Also, is the part where "Hakuba is twice as strong as Cavendish" even true? I dont remember reading it anywhere


----------



## Luis209 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm having a hard time seeing Luffy impressing Sabo like Hakuba did. It can go either way, in my opinion.


----------



## Lmao (Jan 17, 2014)

lol @ Hakuba pushing a top SN level fighter to his limits/could go either way

Luffy mid diffed a legend like Chinjao while fighting mostly in base (using G2 a couple of times) and one of his high end attacks not only defeated him but *reformed* the shape of his head. Cavendish is arguably as strong as Chinjao if not weaker.

The very next chapter after he finished that fight, Cavendish attacked and couldn't even overpower an admittedly tired Luffy, who moments after that little encounter shat on Rebecca while eating lunch. Both of them in the same chapter consecutively, coincidence? More like Oda couldn't have been any clearer in portraying the large difference in strength.

Luffy borderline high difficulty.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 17, 2014)

Hakuba was impressive indeed but he did nothing that Luffy couldn't do.

Bloodlusted Luffy here is overkill anyway.


----------



## Laspes (Jan 17, 2014)

I placed Cavendish good amount below Luffy before but I think it can go either way now


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 17, 2014)

Luffy mid diff


----------



## Shinthia (Jan 17, 2014)

Normal Cav is M3 level and Dark Cav is 2 times stronger.

(.....doing some math.............)

Dark Cav is DD level if not stronger


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 17, 2014)

I think Luffy takes it just a bit above medium difficulty.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 17, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> If Cavendish can push Luffy as far as high difficulty then it isn't really reasonable to think it could go either way, considering Hakuba is twice as strong as Cavendish. Twice as strong is a huge gap. If Cavendish is close to Luffy, Hakuba would almost assuredly be stronger than him; but if Hakuba isn't stronger, that means base Cav is also a substantial amount below Luffy. Either of these things will have to be the case unless Oda's "twice as strong" was just a very awkward way of saying the gap is more than trivial and doesn't really mean to indicate a large difference in combat power.



I agree with this and another factor would be how long he can stay in that form.
Bastille said how he falls asleep after a rampage, but we don't know if that happens after a time limit, or when he thinks he has massacred everybody.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 17, 2014)

Bitty said:


> Luffy high-diff...._*just speculation*_ on the fact Hakuba is 2 times stronger than Cavendish & Cavendish himself is no pushover. If Hakuba can maintain that crazed blitz state for long periods or Cavendish had better control, he may push him harder.
> 
> gonna repeat this. the argument "Hakuba failed to ko Becca or Becca reacted" is a desperate one. Becca who was trained by Kyros in CoO all her life & is her most developed skill & had the benefit of being in the ring with 20 fighters against a crazed mad man who was just slicing up anything & everything in short burst, not even really focused on her. She dodged an attack that Bart couldn't see & was acknowledged by Sabo, by a hair(& still was briefly knocked out). I don't get it...does that make her closer to Hakuba all of sudden? No, she's still fodder to him. Had this been 1v1 or had Cavendish not fallen asleep she'd still be lolstomped with the utmost difficulty.
> Jinbe survived an attack from Akainu.
> ...



The only one they shouldn't be surviving is from Kuma . The other two ones are correct .


----------



## Bitty (Jan 17, 2014)

not more so the fact they shouldn't be surviving or should, but rather if they did or should, they're still severely out classed or out of their league regardless, so it shouldn't mean that much in an argument against  the character in question....in this case Cavendish. People act like it's soooo bad to give Becca credit against a move only Sabo could see.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 17, 2014)

Why are people saying Luffy vs Cavendish High Difficulty ? Cavendish was portrayed in Chinjao's level, and Chinjao is Mid Difficulty for Luffy .


----------



## trance (Jan 17, 2014)

Lionel Messi said:


> Normal Cav is M3 level and Dark Cav is 2 times stronger.
> 
> (.....doing some math.............)
> 
> *Dark Cav is DD level if not stronger *



u wot m8? 

Doffy would stomp Hakuba.


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 18, 2014)

tanman said:


> Cavendish alone should be able to push Luffy to high difficulty considering he seemed to be on par with Chinjao. With Hakuba, it's reasonable to think it could go either way. At least with what we've seen of Luffy.



If Cavendish was seemingly on par with Chinjao and Chinjao wasn't able to push Luffy to high, what makes you think Cavendish could?


----------



## Dunno (Jan 18, 2014)

Luffy, somewhere around mid diff. No way he's losing to some random scrub when he's about to take down one of the big players in the NW.


----------



## Shinthia (Jan 18, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> u wot m8?
> 
> Doffy would stomp Hakuba.



Doffy never beat a lots of ultra fodder very fast. he loses


----------



## trance (Jan 18, 2014)

Lionel Messi said:


> Doffy never beat a lots of ultra fodder very fast. he loses



Hakuba can't even scratch Doffy's fur coat.


----------



## blueframe01 (Jan 18, 2014)

Lionel Messi said:


> Doffy never beat a lots of ultra fodder very fast. he loses



But luffy can defeat 50,000 ultra fodders in a second too


----------



## Sayonara (Jan 18, 2014)

I think Luffy is considerably stronger than Cavendish, having every other up and coming pirate worth two shits in  NW being Luffy level would suck given what Luffys been through.

Hakuba could potentially close that gap and maybe than some or maybe just short. Getting jump on Rebecca and owning bunch pirates in a flash is very impressive but its just that.  An  exaggerated example would be comparing effectiveness of Kuro's shakushi move against EB pirates and NW pirates. Lets be honest majority of contenders whether infamous or not never had shit on Luffy in this first place,  i doubt Luffy with G2 and CoO shares same fate than block d.

If Hakuba can not be sustained for longer periods than either way I dont see him beating Luffy.

Sabo comments were more telling to me, but now in hindsight I dont know if it was Hakubas moves that caught his attention or just the fact he heard something about split personality before.


----------



## Basat (Jan 24, 2014)

I think Luffy got this and he rapes


----------



## Lord Stark (Jan 24, 2014)

Gomu Gomu no...RED HAWK


----------



## November (Jan 24, 2014)

Lionel Messi said:


> Doffy never beat a lots of ultra fodder very fast. he loses



DD can make that those fodder stomp themselves


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 24, 2014)

Gomu Gomu no AnyCasualAttackBecauseHakubaOnlyDefeatedFodderAndNoOneElse .


----------

